# What do you hate more?



## Jeremy (May 29, 2006)

Vote!


----------



## AnimalManiac (May 29, 2006)

I hate when people hack and stuff into ACWW it ruins the fun of the game.  :angry:


----------



## henhouse (May 29, 2006)

But, it's way to had to be a millionare in a day, so it's better with them.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 29, 2006)

hate hackers


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2006)

How the heck does someone hack a DS game?    
:huh:


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 29, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> How the heck does someone hack a DS game?    
:huh:


 ...are you serious?  The easiest way is AR (action replay), you've never known until now that ACWW was hacked?


----------



## Grawr (May 29, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Xemnas said:
> 
> 
> 
> > How the heck does someone hack a DS game?


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 29, 2006)

Few peole have done that, but I don't know anyone who's hacked for real, I jsut know AR people...


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Using AR isn't actually hacking though.


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2006)

"I love them both! D"

*hears voices of "Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater"* *hides*


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 29, 2006)

Xemnas said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MGMT (May 29, 2006)

hackers definently hackers


----------



## Triforce3force (May 30, 2006)

<_<  :r ...I used codes in AC.... IT WAS FOR THE BONFIRE!!


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 31, 2006)

Who voted for codes?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 1, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> "I love them both! D"
> 
> *hears voices of "Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater"* *hides*


 It's ok. You're not alone.  :r


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 1, 2006)

AR in AC:WW. >_>;;;

And yes, I was one of the TBT people that used it, but I kinda hate it now.  I still use AR for save-data transfering and such, but never for cheating.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Ar ruined ACWW.


----------



## Krool (Jun 1, 2006)

^_^			  Sure, I like friend codes.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 2, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Few peole have done that, but I don't know anyone who's hacked for real, I jsut know AR people...


 i may or may not know 10 - 20 of them. >_>

my friend is friends with the person who made the brick program.     

though i doubt anyone here knows what that is. >_>

and as for which i dislike more, its codes... they killed the first animal crossing for some of my friends, and that is a crime.

really, i had 3 people going on the game, back a couple years ago, life was good... now none of these people play anymore, why? because they decided to be greedy, they got items without earning them... ruined all our fun in that game.


hopefully Wii will fix everything like this... i think online and lan at the same time with up to 8 people would be awsome... thats all i really want.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 2, 2006)

I know people who hack. Their names are classified. But I hate hackers, unless they give me something cool, then they can chill in my town anytime.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jun 4, 2006)

Ha, I love them both.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 4, 2006)

I love them both!!!  :lol:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## sunate (Jun 5, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> "I love them both! D"
> 
> *hears voices of "Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater"* *hides*


  i do too!!!


----------



## Blackblade46 (Jun 7, 2006)

AnimalManiac said:
			
		

> I hate when people hack and stuff into ACWW it ruins the fun of the game.  :angry:


 I totaly agree with you    
B)


----------



## M_K (Jun 7, 2006)

I think Hacking is lame, since you actually have to buy something extra to do that and the Game Programers did not intend for that. The Codes in AC were actually intended so I don't see how it is a problem.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jun 8, 2006)

you all do know someone that hacks, and thats me but I don't cheat and stuff, I hack to prove that I can do it, its fun hacking, it's like a mystery...(plus it uses up spare time)


----------



## MushroomBoy (Jul 20, 2006)

hackign is worse because you have to go to so much more trouble to cheat. and it;'s not fun after you do it.   
:huh:


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 20, 2006)

Hacking in ACWW.  I had WAY too much fun with AC codes.  That's how I got my bonfire!    
^_^


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Never had it happen before.


----------



## Liquefy (Jul 26, 2006)

The "seeds" (other than Pitfall Seeds) are dangerous.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2006)

LIQUEFY! said:
			
		

> The "seeds" (other than Pitfall Seeds) are dangerous.


 Yah, those are weird... they started talking about them on NSider and I didn't think they actually existed when I first heard about them.


----------



## sunate (Jul 26, 2006)

AnimalManiac said:
			
		

> I hate when people hack and stuff into ACWW it ruins the fun of the game.  :angry:


    			  They can hack Your ac game using Wifi :9 thats bad.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 16, 2006)

hackers are only really doing to get to the great stuff quickly.
but i feel so much better knowing that i worked so hard for it.
although some hackers don't have enugh time to get the most out if a game like ac.


----------



## WishyTheStar (Oct 23, 2006)

I hate AC:WW hacking because if someone has worked really hard to get really far, knowing that there's someone who's just pressed a few buttons for it to magically happen, it's pretty annoying.  But surely hackers must realise that they're destroying the great fun they could have had, had they not hacked the game.

Perfectly pointless unless you're researching for a site or something.


----------

